# Last minute 50% off big discount Inkbird bbq thermometer for Christmas Gift!!



## Inkbirdbbq (Dec 20, 2019)

Last minute Christmas'Gift on Amazon
If interested,pls reply to this post which product you are interested in!（ONLY WORKS FOR AMAZON US SITE)

Inkbird 150FT IBT-4XS *Bluetooth Rechargeable Wireless Thermometer with 4 probes*
*Deal price:$24.99* VS Original price:$49.99.


 Water resistant *Digital meat Thermometer* IHT-1P with calibration,rechargeable,magnet
*Deal price:$9.99* VS Original price:$19.99.


Inkbird *1500FT IRF-4S Grill Thermometer with 4 probes*,rechargeable,waterproof,magnet
*Deal price:$37.5* VS Original price:$75. 00


Inkbird 150FT IBT-6XS* Bluetooth Rechargeable Wireless Thermometer with 6 probes* 
*Deal price:$29.49* VS Original price:$58.99


Show your love to Inkbird,pls help us to share repost it,Merry Christmas!


----------



## tropics (Dec 20, 2019)

Ordering the 6 probe decided not to wait for mine to go bad.
Thanks Inkbird 
Richie


----------



## jake0531 (Dec 20, 2019)

I got the ibt-4xs last spring and have loved it, no issues. I however also got one of the instant read thermometers and been through 2 of them in the same time period, both lasting about 8 cooks before giving out. Think I’ll be investing in a better instant read before buying another from inkbird. However the probe thermometer has worked flawlessly. It’s now my thermometer for everything until I get an instant read


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 20, 2019)

What’s the discount code? Is it the same for all? If so I can post it on a discount site I belong to as well. I’m probably going to order the 6 probe as a backup to my FireBoard.


----------



## Hdgator6 (Dec 20, 2019)

Links to Amazon are not pulling up those prices.
I am looking for one of these if these prices are real.. I am ready to order now...


----------



## cooperman (Dec 20, 2019)

Discount code please.


----------



## tropics (Dec 20, 2019)

jcam222 said:


> What’s the discount code? Is it the same for all? If so I can post it on a discount site I belong to as well. I’m probably going to order the 6 probe as a backup to my FireBoard.


Thanks just seen that I am cancelling mine
Richie


----------



## crazzycajun (Dec 20, 2019)




----------



## tropics (Dec 20, 2019)

Hopefully this will get straightened out.
Thanks Inkbird
Richie


----------



## jgrzasko (Dec 20, 2019)

Interested in this deal.

Thanks


----------



## Steve H (Dec 20, 2019)

If anyone needs a instant read thermometer then they should jump on the  IHT-1P. That is a smoking price for this.


----------



## Steve H (Dec 20, 2019)

Actually. I would like to get the 1HT-1P for a gift. Can I get the code for it?


----------



## pknight620 (Dec 20, 2019)

If these prices are legit, I too am interested. Thanks.


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 20, 2019)

Steve H said:


> Actually. I would like to get the 1HT-1P for a gift. Can I get the code for it?


I’ve yet to see a code


----------



## Steve H (Dec 20, 2019)

jcam222 said:


> I’ve yet to see a code



They come on later in the evening due to the time difference.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Dec 20, 2019)

jake0531 said:


> I got the ibt-4xs last spring and have loved it, no issues. I however also got one of the instant read thermometers and been through 2 of them in the same time period, both lasting about 8 cooks before giving out. Think I’ll be investing in a better instant read before buying another from inkbird. However the probe thermometer has worked flawlessly. It’s now my thermometer for everything until I get an instant read


Merry Christmas!Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Dec 20, 2019)

jcam222 said:


> What’s the discount code? Is it the same for all? If so I can post it on a discount site I belong to as well. I’m probably going to order the 6 probe as a backup to my FireBoard.


Hi friend, There is a discount code for each product. PM sent the code for 6probe bbq thermometer.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Dec 20, 2019)

Hdgator6 said:


> Links to Amazon are not pulling up those prices.
> I am looking for one of these if these prices are real.. I am ready to order now...


Hi friend,please let me know which product you are interested.Will send the code to you.Thanks.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Dec 20, 2019)

cooperman said:


> Discount code please.


Hi friend,please let me know which product you are interested.Will send the code to you.Thanks.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Dec 20, 2019)

jgrzasko said:


> Interested in this deal.
> 
> Thanks


Hi friend,please let me know which product you are interested.Will send the code to you.Thanks.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Dec 20, 2019)

Steve H said:


> Actually. I would like to get the 1HT-1P for a gift. Can I get the code for it?


Hi friend,PM sent


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Dec 20, 2019)

pknight620 said:


> If these prices are legit, I too am interested. Thanks.


Hi friend,please let me know which product you are interested in.
Will send the code to you.Thanks.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Dec 20, 2019)

Steve H said:


> They come on later in the evening due to the time difference.



Thanks for your help.


----------



## jgrzasko (Dec 20, 2019)

Inkbirdbbq said:


> Hi friend,please let me know which product you are interested.Will send the code to you.Thanks.


Hi there I am interested in the IHT-1P and the IBT-4XS

Thanks


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Dec 20, 2019)

jgrzasko said:


> Hi there I am interested in the IHT-1P and the IBT-4XS
> 
> Thanks


Hi friend,PM sent.


----------



## pknight620 (Dec 20, 2019)

I am interested in the *IRF-4S * and the IHT-1P . Thanks.


----------



## smokininidaho (Dec 20, 2019)

Could you please send me the code for the instant read probe? Thanks much!


----------



## Hdgator6 (Dec 20, 2019)

Inkbirdbbq said:


> Hi friend,please let me know which product you are interested.Will send the code to you.Thanks.


I am interested in the IBT-6XS please


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Dec 21, 2019)

smokininidaho said:


> Could you please send me the code for the instant read probe? Thanks much!


Hi friend,PM sent.


----------



## smokininidaho (Dec 21, 2019)

Inkbirdbbq said:


> Hi friend,PM sent.


Thanks, code worked like a charm. Great deal for sure!


----------



## Hdgator6 (Dec 21, 2019)

Could you please send me a code for the IBX-6XS


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Dec 21, 2019)

smokininidaho said:


> Thanks, code worked like a charm. Great deal for sure!


Waiting for your review!


----------



## tropics (Dec 21, 2019)

tropics said:


> Ordering the 6 probe decided not to wait for mine to go bad.
> Thanks Inkbird
> Richie



I would like the code for 
Inkbird 150FT IBT-6XS* Bluetooth Rechargeable Wireless Thermometer with 6 probes* 
*Deal price:$29.49* VS Original price:$58.99 
Richie


----------



## Steve H (Dec 21, 2019)

Inkbirdbbq said:


> Hi friend,PM sent



Thank you! Order placed.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Dec 21, 2019)

tropics said:


> I would like the code for
> Inkbird 150FT IBT-6XS* Bluetooth Rechargeable Wireless Thermometer with 6 probes*
> *Deal price:$29.49* VS Original price:$58.99
> Richie


PM sent


----------



## crazzycajun (Dec 21, 2019)

If I could get the code for the irf 4s I would appreciate it


----------



## tropics (Dec 21, 2019)

Ordered mine should be here for X-Mas
Richie


----------



## crazzycajun (Dec 21, 2019)

tropics said:


> Ordered mine should be here for X-Mas
> Richie


Did you have to use a code or did they get it fixed?


----------



## Steve H (Dec 21, 2019)

crazzycajun said:


> Did you have to use a code or did they get it fixed?



you have to request for the code.


----------



## crazzycajun (Dec 21, 2019)

Steve H said:


> you have to request for the code.


Thanks Pm or open forum


----------



## crazzycajun (Dec 21, 2019)

Interested if these are stil available


----------



## steiny1 (Dec 21, 2019)

Could I get a code for the Inkbird 150FT IBT-6XS* please. *


----------



## Steve H (Dec 21, 2019)

crazzycajun said:


> Thanks Pm or open forum


 I did open forum and he responded. Wouldn't hurt to PM either.


----------



## tropics (Dec 21, 2019)

Open forum responding to the add
Richie


----------



## hoity toit (Dec 21, 2019)

4 probe model please send


----------



## Hdgator6 (Dec 21, 2019)

Thanks for the PM ... my order is already in hand.. Amazon Prime Shipping...


----------



## bigreido (Dec 21, 2019)

I am interested in the IBT-4XS


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Dec 22, 2019)

pknight620 said:


> I am interested in the *IRF-4S * and the IHT-1P . Thanks.


Hi friend.PM sent.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Dec 22, 2019)

crazzycajun said:


> If I could get the code for the irf 4s I would appreciate it


Hi friend,PM sent.Sorry. We are 12 hours time difference.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Dec 22, 2019)

bigreido said:


> I am interested in the IBT-4XS


Hi friend,PM sent.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Dec 22, 2019)

steiny1 said:


> Could I get a code for the Inkbird 150FT IBT-6XS* please. *


Hi friend,PM sent.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Dec 22, 2019)

hoity toit said:


> 4 probe model please send


Hi friend,PM sent.


----------



## ChuxPick (Dec 22, 2019)

May I have the code for the IBT-6XS, and also the code for the 1HT-1P.
Thank you


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Dec 23, 2019)

ChuxPick said:


> May I have the code for the IBT-6XS, and also the code for the 1HT-1P.
> Thank you


Hi friend,PM sent.


----------



## relm (Dec 27, 2019)

I am interested in the  *Digital meat Thermometer* IHT-1P.  Thanks


----------



## piedmont (Dec 27, 2019)

I am interested in a code for the IRF-4S

Thanks!


----------



## ChuxPick (Dec 27, 2019)

Miya,
Thank you I received IHT-1P today, I have not been able to use it yet but I am looking forward to it. 
I will let you know when the IBT-6XS arrives.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Dec 27, 2019)

piedmont said:


> I am interested in a code for the IRF-4S
> 
> Thanks!


Hi friend,PM sent


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Dec 27, 2019)

ChuxPick said:


> Miya,
> Thank you I received IHT-1P today, I have not been able to use it yet but I am looking forward to it.
> I will let you know when the IBT-6XS arrives.


Waiting for your review.
Happy holiday!

Miya


----------



## ChuxPick (Dec 31, 2019)

Miya,
I received the IBT-6XS, I will test it and the IHT-1P in the near future.
One concern I have with the IBT-6XS is that it drops the bluetooth connection very often.
I have connected it to my cell phone as well as a tablet, I have placed the electronic devices next to the IBT-6XS, 10 feet away from the unit as well as in the next room, and it drops the signal very often.
Thank you Chux


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Dec 31, 2019)

ChuxPick said:


> Miya,
> I received the IBT-6XS, I will test it and the IHT-1P in the near future.
> One concern I have with the IBT-6XS is that it drops the bluetooth connection very often.
> I have connected it to my cell phone as well as a tablet, I have placed the electronic devices next to the IBT-6XS, 10 feet away from the unit as well as in the next room, and it drops the signal very often.
> Thank you Chux


Hi Chux,
Happy New Year,Hope you have an awesome 2020!

Please don't worry, will try my  best to help you.
How many times have you used the IBT-6XS? And what is your phone model?

Miya


----------



## ChuxPick (Dec 31, 2019)

I have tested it 4 time, multiple reconnections to the unit.
I have an iPhone 6, as well as an iPad, and a LG G Pad F as well, all have the same problems staying connected. In addition I have also connected with an iPhone X that had the same issues.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Dec 31, 2019)

ChuxPick said:


> I have tested it 4 time, multiple reconnections to the unit.
> I have an iPhone 6, as well as an iPad, and a LG G Pad F as well, all have the same problems staying connected. In addition I have also connected with an iPhone X that had the same issues.


Could you please use another app to give it a try? "Easy bbq"


----------



## ChuxPick (Dec 31, 2019)

I will do that


----------



## Cheesetoast (Dec 31, 2019)

Hi is the discount still on?

I am interested in the IBT-6XS .  I recently got a weber performer deluxe and this would be great for my ribs.

Thanks


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Jan 1, 2020)

Cheesetoast said:


> Hi is the discount still on?
> 
> I am interested in the IBT-6XS .  I recently got a weber performer deluxe and this would be great for my ribs.
> 
> Thanks


Hi friend,PM sent


----------



## Queen (Jan 2, 2020)

Hello is the discount still available?  I am interested in the IRF-4S.


----------



## ChuxPick (Jan 2, 2020)

This the results after I used "Easy BBQ" basically very similar BBQ GO. I attempted to record over night, the results was it locked up 43 minutes after I went to bed.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Jan 2, 2020)

Queen said:


> Hello is the discount still available?  I am interested in the IRF-4S.


Hi friend,PM sent.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Jan 2, 2020)

ChuxPick said:


> View attachment 426434
> View attachment 426435
> View attachment 426436
> View attachment 426437
> ...


Hi friend,Please don't worry.PM you.


----------



## mkvrgs (Jan 4, 2020)

If the coupon is still good, I'm interested in the IRF 4-S


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Jan 5, 2020)

mkvrgs said:


> If the coupon is still good, I'm interested in the IRF 4-S


Hi friend,already sent you the code for IBT-4XS and Sous vide.Please check the msg


----------



## tropics (Jan 6, 2020)

*Inkbird Wireless Bluetooth BBQ Thermometer IBT-6XS,*

Passed the boiling water test dead on Thank You Inkbird
Richie


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Jan 6, 2020)

tropics said:


> *Inkbird Wireless Bluetooth BBQ Thermometer IBT-6XS,*
> 
> Passed the boiling water test dead on Thank You Inkbird
> Richie


Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## vaalpens (Jan 13, 2020)

Looks like I missed out on the last giveaway and some coupons that were available. Well I still need to find a wireless thermometer, so if you still have a coupon available for the older model *IRF-4S* , then I will appreciate it.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Jan 13, 2020)

vaalpens said:


> Looks like I missed out on the last giveaway and some coupons that were available. Well I still need to find a wireless thermometer, so if you still have a coupon available for the older model *IRF-4S* , then I will appreciate it.


Hi friend,PM sent


----------

